# Free Book Finds (2016) - No Self-Promotion, Please!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post free* book finds here. *No self-promotion please!*

To search Amazon for free books, click here.

This thread is for members to post their Free book finds, no self-promotion please. Posts about an author's own books will be removed. Also, please don't post your friend's book as a "find." You didn't just "find it," did you? 

And please do not link through other sites: use KBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*

Did we mention No Self Promotion?


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

_(ETA: No longer free 1/8/16)_


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A Murder in Auschwitz, by J. C. Stephenson


----------



## kimhornsby (Jan 26, 2013)

This historical with Rom Elements is Perma Free now. Historical Fiction Lovers!
I LOVED it!!!

*AMOUR -Passion and Glory*
B013DUI8WK


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Top 5 Greatest Native Americans by Charles River Editors. Free as of this posting:


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Smoke Bellew by Jack London. I've been a fan of Mr. London's writing for a long time and had never heard of this book. I'm now about 2/3 through it and really like it. Of course it takes place in the Frozen North, but different from a lot of his stories. I'd recommend it, and the price is right!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm never quite sure where to post this, but the YASync audiobook giveaway has started back for this summer. Every week for 15 weeks they offer two free audiobooks - to keep - and they're usually a classic and a current book with themes that are similar in some way. They're geared towards young adults, but there have been some good ones offered the past few years.

Each offering runs from Thursday through the next Wednesday. You can sign up to get weekly email or text alerts.

http://www.audiobooksync.com/


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Godspeed by Charles Sheffield is free all month at this link. Change the total to $0.00.

I enjoyed it so much that I went ahead and bought the rest of the bundle.

http://www.phoenixpick.com/botm/Sheffield.htm

_Note, link no longer works. . --Betsy_


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

The book the movie is based on.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

_The Harrowing of Gwynedd_ by Katherine Kurtz is free at posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Free major-pub science fiction!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Free major-pub science fiction!


Looks like that's a pre-order -- will be delivered July 19 or so . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Viv Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

I found this Patty Jansen book featured on Awesome Gang, clicked through and discovered it's free: https://www.amazon.com/Innocence-Lost-kingdom-Saarland-Country-ebook/dp/B00J491ERQ She's a KB member.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Golden Age (1942) detective novel now free.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Another Golden Age freebie.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Free for now. I have read it, and highly recommend this if the subject interests you.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

As an accompaniment to THC's recommendation above, there's Letter From Alcatraz by the same author, Michael Esslinger. Free at this posting:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Alas, both of the Alcatraz books just posted are back to $9.99. I hope those who wanted them got them!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Free at this posting


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*Free as of this posting:


Bullet Train*

This looks good.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I posted book 1 of this series above when it went free, now book 4 of the series is free:



As always, verify the price before clicking "buy"


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Another free Bobby Owens mystery, reprinted from the 1930-40s.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*
12 Hours of Halloween: a novel*

Fun coming-of-age ghost novel set on Halloween night. I read it earlier this year.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Magic Strings of Frankie Presto: A Novel by Mitch Albom is free right now. I don't know for how long.
I bought this about 6 months ago for $12.99. Maybe it's not worth that, but it's a great book for FREE.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

That was quick.  I didn't check in yesterday... a day later its @ 10.99 ...


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Game Changer by Douglas E. Richards. Regularly $6.99 but free right now. I've read one of his books, Split Second, and it wasn't too bad. And the price is right on this one.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Free Kindle Single from Patricia Cornwell


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*Horror Movie A Day: The Book*

Almost 600 pages, and *FREE*.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*SEVENTEEN free books by Lawrence Durrell (Larry from The Durrells in Corfu and Gerald Durrell's Corfu Trilogy)*

- Reflections on a Marine Venus: A Companion to the Landscape of Rhodes 
- The Best of Antrobus: Tales of Diplomatic Misadventure 
- Tunc (The Revolt of Aphrodite Book 1) 
- The Dark Labyrinth: A Novel 
- White Eagles Over Serbia: A Novel 
- Blue Thirst: Tales of Life Abroad 
- Spirit of Place: Letters and Essays on Travel 
- Monsieur: Or, The Prince of Darkness (The Avignon Quintet Book 1) 
- Livia: Or, Buried Alive (The Avignon Quintet Book 2) 
- Esprit de Corps: Sketches from Diplomatic Life 
- Stiff Upper Lip: Life Among the Diplomats 
- Constance: Or, Solitary Practices (The Avignon Quintet Book 3) 
- Nunquam (The Revolt of Aphrodite Book 2) 
- A Smile in the Mind's Eye: An Adventure into Zen Philosophy 
- Sauve Qui Peut: Stories 
- The Black Book: A Novel 
- Judith: A Novel

Most of them are here. Just sort by Kindle and Price: Low to High. Normally I use Link-Maker, but there are too many books this time.

https://www.amazon.com/Lawrence Durrell/e/B000AQ6KHG/

Judith is NOT included here for some reason, so search for that separately.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Split Second by Douglas E. Richards. It's a pretty good read, and a lot of the science is credible. For free it's a very good book.


----------

